# Guide List HD/SD change



## steve101 (Jan 4, 2005)

I would like an option to automatically select the paired HD channel when the SD channel is selected. Obviously TIVO knows what these pairings are because the 'press D to see in HD' works.
I know I could remove the SD channels from the list, but this causes problems with one user here who will remain nameless.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Fios has this for their Dvr. Works pretty well. 

It does not work for recordings, which would be nice.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

If my wife can learn I'm sure yours can.

Of course I removed all the SD versions of the channels also so I guess she didn't have a choice.


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

steve101 said:


> I would like an option to automatically select the paired HD channel when the SD channel is selected. Obviously TIVO knows what these pairings are because the 'press D to see in HD' works.
> I know I could remove the SD channels from the list, but this causes problems with one user here who will remain nameless.


Then let that nameless user figure it our herself or watch SD.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

sangs said:


> Then let that nameless user figure it our herself or watch SD.


Unless they record for more than him/herself.


----------



## hillyard (Nov 1, 2011)

Another feature Tivo removed

About 3 years ago they removed that filter from the guid filter. It was the same time that they changed the fast forward so people would quit over pressing the buttons on fast forword.


----------

